# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  S&B destroyed by fire

## GoOKC1991

Update: Popular Oklahoma restaurant destroyed by early morning fire | KFOR.com

----------


## macfoucin

What!!??? No way!

----------


## jerrywall

This is sad.  However, I have to note that the Oklahoman reported that smoke was reported at the popular joint at 4:20 am.

----------


## kevinpate

Second fire in DT Norman in 2015. A hair shop off E Main on Crawford blazed out on the 16th.

----------


## ChargerAg

I wonder if they can save the brick walls or more than likely the whole thing will have to be torn down.

----------


## kevinpate

If I heard the 5 pm news in the background correctly a bit ago, the place will have to come on down for safety reasons before the fire can even be fully investigated.

----------


## Urbanized

Geez, man. There goes ANY chance of me ever enjoying a Denco Darlin again in its natural habitat.

----------


## positano

> Geez, man. There goes ANY chance of me ever enjoying a Denco Darlin again in its natural habitat.


No doubt on the loss of habitat, but there are definitely copies of the original recipe floating around!  I've made it, and it's good, but definitely not quite the same without the surroundings.  Sad day.

----------


## tfvc.org

Most of you probably already know the history of that location, but here is a nice article that goes through the history of what has been there:
Fire destroys historic Norman restaurant building | News OK

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

Sure hope something gets built there again. That area has some great density.

----------


## Bullbear

> This is sad.  However, I have to note that the Oklahoman reported that smoke was reported at the popular joint at 4:20 am.


Well it is home of the Big Fatty.. that made me chuckle

----------


## OUman

The right lane on Main has been closed since the fire around that area (still is); not much work has been done on the building yet. Looks like it was pretty bad, you can still see the collapsed walls and everything. Hope they had insurance.

----------


## positano

Looks like cleanup is making substantial progress, but not much word on the street about the future.

----------


## ereid

S&B will go back into that location.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> S&B will go back into that location.


I've actually heard from a very reliable source that it may not due to poor performance.

----------


## tfvc.org

> I've actually heard from a very reliable source that it may not due to poor performance.


If that is the case and they still want to be in Norman they should put it closer to 35 so they get the Highway traffic.

----------


## kevinpate

if S&B was unimpressive performance wise, the reason might well have nothing to do with its location. 
Several other places under a 1/2 mile away, in any direction, are doing rather well. This includes old favorites and not so old up and comers alike.

----------


## Jersey Boss

Anyone hear/know of what is going to come of this now vacant area?

----------


## UrbanNorman

> Anyone hear/know of what is going to come of this now vacant area?


Supposedly the owners are planning on rebuilding as it was before, but that was some early talk soon after it happened. I haven't heard much chatter since that time.

----------


## UrbanNorman

It looks like they are making progress on the site, but I'm not sure what the design looks like or any word on a potential tenant for the building. Does anyone know anything further? 

Not the best pic...shot it at dusk about 2 weeks ago.

----------


## biken

A search of the City of Permitting site  https://egov.ci.norman.ok.us/Click2GovBP/index.html 
Permit #16 2941 
  Address:  102 W MAIN ST  IE the old S&B Burgers ,Coaches and Dencos 
  Owner:  N M R C-1, LLC AN OK LMTD CORP  I do not know who N M R C-1 is but I think it might a shell  front corporation for one of the  local restaurants groups in  OKC metro 
Valuation:  $608,465
  Tenant Name:  DENCO'S SHELL BLD.

The Permit is for a shell building  at a of Valuation:  $608,465 so there are no plans that indicate what the inside of the building will be like 
I remember reading  somewhere that  the building will be a restaurant  office 
  I have been in i have been Emailing back and forth with the planning department and have been told that if I would like to see the what the outside of the building will look like I can make a written  request and I could have a look at the building plans but that is 8-5 kind'a  thing  and I do have a day job

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

Its a prime location. Would like to see something good go in.

----------


## UrbanNorman

Rendering of the new building. Lookin' good. No word on a specific tenant, but it sounds like it will be a restaurant/bar.

Capture.JPG

----------


## shavethewhales

Love the details over the upper windows.

----------

